# just fitted air ride



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

and what a difference stability greatly improved on our old bus, also new anti roll bar bushes from usa, got a friend to post for me paid with credit card this end, 28 quid a pair inc airfrieght home, tried suppliers in uk some on our site 80 to 105 , we allways pay to much for just about everything, i know i just filled up with 65 gallon of petrol and 45 gallon of lpg but hey its just to heavy to push!


----------

